# New Tank Advice



## Phatz

I just recently purchased a bigger 45 gallon tank as an upgrade and have a couple of questions.

Right now the 45 gallon tank is empty what I was wondering is if I should remove some of the water the fish are use to from my 20 gallon tank into the bigger tank or if I should just fill it with fresh water dechlorinate it wait a day and add the beneficial bacteria to it and let it cycle that way before moving the fish to new tank ,as I don't want to shock or stress the fish out. Any and all advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## fish monger

Phatz said:


> I just recently purchased a bigger 45 gallon tank as an upgrade and have a couple of questions.
> 
> Right now the 45 gallon tank is empty what I was wondering is if I should remove some of the water the fish are use to from my 20 gallon tank into the bigger tank or if I should just fill it with fresh water dechlorinate it wait a day and add the beneficial bacteria to it and let it cycle that way before moving the fish to new tank ,as I don't want to shock or stress the fish out. Any and all advice greatly appreciated.


Add some media from the filter in the old tank to the filter in the new tank. You might also add a little of the gravel from the old tank to the new tank. This will help give the cycling process a little boost. Fill the tank with fresh conditioned water and add the bacteria starter. Adding water from the old tank won't really do anything for you. After that, approach the cycle according to whether you want to do a fishless or fish in method.


----------



## Phatz

I should of mentioned that sand is going into the new tank instead of gravel (think the albino cory catfish will be able to sift for food better) I do appreciate the advice though


----------



## Tracy Bird

You are going to transfer your filter from the 20 gallon to the new 45 gallon - right?


----------



## Phatz

Tracy Bird said:


> You are going to transfer your filter from the 20 gallon to the new 45 gallon - right?


 
You bet I waited a few days to do that though because I added good bacteria from the bottle. So I didn't want to overdo anything.


----------



## Phatz

Just thought I would post a quick update.. All fish have been moved over to new tank and they all survived and are doing well.


----------



## BarbH

Good to hear things went well with the transfer. For future reference if you are setting up a new tank and the cycled tank has gravel and the new tank is going to have a different substrate, you can place some of the gravel in something like pantyhose or a mesh bag. It will allow you to seed the new tank and easily remove the substrate you are not using in the new tank once the tank is cycled ;-)


----------

